
How the Columbine Shooting Changed American Teenhood - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/04/before-columbine-what-was-high-school-like/587527/
======
jdhn
As someone who started high school post 1999, I simply can't identify with
this. My school never had locked down doors, and nobody was anxious about
someone coming onto campus and shooting up the place. The only schools that
had police were schools that had lots of kids from bad neighborhoods.

~~~
Pinckney
The article talks about Columbine because it's the 20th anniversary and they
need to fit it in, but my perception is that lockdown drills didn't become
popular more recently. They cite numbers from 2016... do they have numbers for
1999-2016?

My admittedly cynical suspicion is that this has more to do with a shift in
gun control strategy and less to do with safety. In the 90s, pre-Heller, gun
control efforts mostly focused on handguns using the threat of street crime.
With crime rates way down and handgun bans nonviable, gun control efforts have
shifted to focus on semi-auto rifles using the threat of mass shootings.
Lockdown drills keep children and parents fearful, which encourages voters to
support gun control, even though mass shootings are statistically quite rare.

------
1PlayerOne
Talk about American exceptionalism. The stagnation is deafening...

